# [risolto] gentoo su prodotto commerciale

## mauzil

Buongiorno a tutti.

Sono un utente linux fin dalla sua nascita.

Vorrei produrre un sistema di punto cassa sviluppato con wxWidgets 2.9.x.

Come base del sistema vorrei usare linux e in particolare Gentoo perchè posso minimizzare i tools di sistema secondo le mie esigenza, risparmiando spazio su disco.

Posso rivendere il mio prodotto utilizzando Gentoo come base? Ci sono problemi di licenza?

Per wxWidgets sono già a conoscenza della "wxWidgets license" che permette di evitare la distribuzione dei propri sorgenti pubblicando il binario del prodotto sotto una propria licenza.

Come si comporta la licenza a cui fa riferimento gentto nei confronti di prodotti commerciali?

Salute a tutti

   MauroLast edited by mauzil on Sun Jul 24, 2011 3:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

 *mauzil wrote:*   

> Posso rivendere il mio prodotto utilizzando Gentoo come base?

 No. Puoi vendere il tuo prodotto e, con le dovute cautele distribuire una installazione dedicata di gentoo ma il lavoro su quest'ultima deve essere open source e reso disponibile. *mauzil wrote:*   

> Ci sono problemi di licenza?

 Per il programma no, per gentoo si.

Gentoo in se stessa è GPL e non può essere soggetta a restrizioni di distribuzione ma sei liberissimo di predisporre un ebuild che installi applicazioni proprietarie e renderlo disponibile attraverso un tuo overlay, la distribuzione diretta di gentoo già compilata pone molti problemi di licenza, legati più ai singoli pacchetti che a gentoo in se stessa.

Ad esempio (prendo quelli che uso) non puoi distribuire OOo o mozilla solo attraverso l'ebuild -bin non se ricompilato (per mozilla flag bindist) o truecrypt (l'attuale ebuild compila i sorgenti) che non è redistribuibile e deve o esser compilato sul pc che lo usa od installato dai binari disponibili attraverso il sito.

Se il tuo cliente installa autonomamente gentoo o ti fai pagare per assisterlo nell'installazione e dopo, solo dopo, aggiungi un tuo singolo ebuild in overlay è tutto a posto.

Se pretendi di dargli uno stage 4 ed imporgli di non toccare ... è contestabile.

Ma se è per questo metà delle licenze dei prodotti commerciali del settore lo è, anche in altri ambienti.

Se pensi di metter su un mirror binario per installare devi fare attenzione ai singoli pacchetti come già detto.

Attenzione all'atto della fatturazione ad indicare puntualmente quel che fai.

Spero sia chiaro (ultimamente indulgo alla sciatteria nelle risposte).

----------

## mauzil

Grazie della risposta.

Spiego cosa voglio fare perchè mi rendo conto di essere stato poco chiaro.

Vorrei sapere se posso vendere la macchina con il sistema già compilato, configurato e funzionante, senza che il cliente finale debba compilarsi da solo tutto.

Vorrei usare Gentoo perche' è ottimizzabile e non devo sbattermi personalmente a raccogliere e compilare tutti i pacchetti che mi servono (anche se potrei farlo).

Non mi interessa proteggere il sistema operativo di base del punto cassa. Mi interessa pero' che il mio software non possa essere copiato e distribuito a mia insaputa. Anche perchè ci sono delle procedure segrete che mi piacerebbero rimanere tali, sempre all'interno del software centrale che è un eseguibile unico.

Quindi, sorgenti del sistema operativo open, sorgenti del sistema di punto cassa (il software centrale) closed.

Il punto pero' (scusate l ripetizione) è prepare il sistema in casa e darlo pronto al cliente, con la possibilità di accedere ai sorgenti del s.o. ma non ai sorgenti del mio software.

Di fatto la compilazione del sistema avviene in ufficio e non alla sede del cliente.

Cosa ne dite?Last edited by mauzil on Sun Jul 24, 2011 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *mauzil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi, sorgenti del sistema operativo open, sorgenti del sistema di punto cassa (il software centrale) closed.
> 
> 

 

come rientra la tua situazione in questa definizione?

 *contratto sociale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gentoo is and will remain Free Software
> 
> We will release our contributions to Gentoo as free software, metadata or documentation, under the GNU General Public License version 2 (or later, at our discretion) or the Creative Commons - Attribution / Share Alike version 2 (or later, at our discretion). Any external contributions to Gentoo (in the form of freely-distributable sources, binaries, metadata or documentation) may be incorporated into Gentoo provided that we are legally entitled to do so. However, Gentoo will never depend upon a piece of software or metadata unless it conforms to the GNU General Public License, the GNU Lesser General Public License, the Creative Commons - Attribution/Share Alike or some other license approved by the Open Source Initiative (OSI).
> ...

 

occhio e croce, un pacchetto esterno con licenza proprietaria si può aggiungere, eventualmente contattando la distro:

"provided that we are legally entitled to do so" - tra inglese e legalese sono un po' confuso.

ma se il tuo software manipola troppo profondamente il core system, forse  la cosa si complica un po'.

----------

## djinnZ

Fa caldo, ho il mal di testa e quindi la metto in termini banali:

Puoi fatturare una macchina, puoi fatturare il tuo lavoro per configurarla (ma il risultato appartiene all'acquirente), puoi fatturare il tuo software commerciale che, incidentalmente, gira su gentoo (e se le librerie su cui poggia oltre a kernel e libc sono LGPL quest'ultimo è tuo, altrimenti no, ma la cosa è indipendente dalla distribuzione).

Se fai tre fatture od una fattura puntuale (quella che indica le tre voci distinte con relativo importo) sottointendi tre distinti contratti verbali o scritti che siano. Se fai un'unica fattura per "fornitura sistema punto cassa" ti esponi anche alle mire dei bravacci di questo stato ladro ed imbecille (più imbecille che ladro).

Se la tua opera per l'installazione altro non è che agire su make.conf e gli altri file di configurazione non c'è nessun problema, se modifichi i pacchetti e gli ebuild questo lavoro devi condividerlo con la comunità.

Non è detto che se configurazione la fai a casa tua non è sempre per conto del cliente, la macchina è la sua (di qui il dettaglio di fare tre fatture) e per lui stai lavorando. 

La redistribuzione di gentoo è un affare delicato perché dipende dai singoli pacchetti non dalla distribuzione, come ho già detto (dato che l'ebuild non fa altro che automatizzare la compilazione truecrypt lo puoi installare, scaricando il sorgente dai siti autorizzati dall'autore, ma non puoi distribuire il binario a terzi). E questa verifica la devi fare tu. Ma ti ripeto per l'ultima volta che se installi per conto del cliente il problema non è tuo è suo e devi rivederlo dal suo punto di vista.

Quanto alla licenza ed alle condizioni d'uso del tuo applicativo se fai uso di un ebuild secondo me lo devi pubblicare (metter su un overlay) ma non lo vedo indispensabile, soprattutto se non fa altro che copiare qualche file.

Se copi solo l'eseguibile in una dir e non tocchi il sistema non vedo cosa c'entri con gentoo.

Quanto alle condizioni d'uso ti faccio notare che è un sistema contabile e quindi le clausole assurde (che abitualmente tutti i più blasonati applicativi del settore continuano a riportare) del genere rimuovere al termine del contratto od all'inadempienza lasciano il tempo che trovano dato che ci sono degli obblighi di legge alla conservazione dei dati (e le clausole contro legge sono sempre inefficaci o comportano la nullità).

NB: ricattucci del genere "se non mi paghi puntualmente il pc, che ti si blocca ogni mese, di cui solo io ho le password, diventa un inutile soprammobile" non sono solo squallidi, sono reato di estorsione, soprattutto se i dati sono necessari all'adempimento di obblighi di legge. Quindi attenzione a non fare castronerie del genere (lo so che le aziende grandi lo fanno ma quelle hanno un esercito di legali e consulenti a disposizione)

Per i dettagli, visto che comunque vuoi intraprendere un'attività, ti consiglio di rivolgerti ad un vero professionista che saprà indirizzarti (Consulente del Lavoro, Avvocato ...) nell'inquadrare la tua attività e ti spiegherà come fare.

Inutile dire che se ti affidi a "ragazzi di studio", abusivi (ivi compresi i dipendenti ed ex dipendenti dell'amministrazione che si prestano ad "amichevoli" consigli, in barba a più di metà del libro III C.P.) od incompetenti a basso costo (ogni categoria ha le sue mele marce, ammettiamolo) i cocci saranno tuoi. Te lo dico da professionista.

Ti rammento che riportare l'intero testo del messaggio solo per rispondere non è corretto, edita il tuo messagio e sostituisci la citazione con un banale @djinnZ o @cloc3 a seconda del tuo interlocutore.

@cloc3: i pacchetti proprietari già ci sono. Però dato che l'ebuild non fa altro che automatizzare il processo, download incluso, gentoo non ha necessità di avere l'autorizzazione del titolare come per le distro bianrie. Questo però rende un incubo (sotto il profilo delle licenze) la redistribuzione diretta di gentoo precompilata. Pensa a licenze come quella di icc, avira, adobe etc.

----------

## mauzil

Scusate tutti per l'errato reply del messaggio.

E grazie dei chiarimenti, sono molto utili.

Mauro

----------

## djinnZ

Di nulla, se hai risolto, edita il tuo benedetto messaggio (è questione di leggibilità) e cancella la citazione, edita il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungi [risolto] nel titolo.

Ti ribadisco il mio consiglio di farti assistere da un professionista per stendere il contratto e gestire l'attività (nello stabilire il contratto ci sono anche delle implicazioni realtive alla privacy se assumi il controllo della macchina).

Tutte cose che implicano responsabilità molto serie, potrei anche spiegartele una per una qui, tutto sommato sono facili da risolvere ma se trovi problemi o contestazioni non puoi affrontarli sperando che qui sul forum ci sia qualcuno "del mestiere" (ed a quel che so siamo solo in due e non siamo sempre presenti) a risponderti in tempi ragionevoli.

In generale nel rivolgerti ad un professionista potresti trovare una certa ritrosia (non ho mai capito perchè ma per il grosso dei miei colleghi e "cugini" è un demerito capirne d'informatica) ma basta che stampi quello che ho scritto e se è un commercialista dici che te lo ha detto un CdL (e viceversa) se è un avvocato che te lo ha detto un notaio etc. insinuando... abbia lasciato intendere che la categopria "cugina" non era adatta  :Wink:  vedrai che solo per dispetto se anche non ti aiuta gratis lo farà comunque con il massimo impegno  :Mr. Green: 

E ripeto che se installi per conto di un cliente, sul suo computer (che usi il tuo come base per distcc/crossbuild etc. e lo fai a casetta tua è ininfluente), devi sempre vedere la cosa come se fosse direttamente lui ad aver installato, sotto il profilo delle licenze.

Dovrebbe essere il principio base dell'open source e vale per tutte le licenze anche per le shareware e le CC a meno che non vi siano clausole esplicite che escludono la possibilità di offrire assistenza sul prodotto riservandola al titolare dei diritti (ci sono ed anche se opti per una licenza proprietaria è il caso di prevederle comunque IMHO).

@cloc3: bada che non ti ho tirato in causa per simpatia ma perchè so cosa fai per vivere quindi era un invito a riflettere su quello che fai. Anche il tuo caso rientra in quanto sopra.

Ho dimenticato di sottolineare che quanto detto per gentoo vale per tutte le altre distribuzioni. anche per le commerciali, con l'aggiunta che devi anche andarti a confrontare con le licenze proprietarie e le condizioni imposte da soggetti come RH ed Oracle.

Quindi sotto questo profilo gentoo è una buona scelta, alla peggio te la cavi con il render disponibile un overlay alla comunità.

----------

## mauzil

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Di nulla, se hai risolto, edita il tuo benedetto messaggio (è questione di leggibilità) e cancella la citazione, edita il tuo primo messaggio ed aggiungi [risolto] nel titolo.

 

Faro' quanto sopra.

Per la cronaca.

Lavoro come libero professionista da 10 anni nel campo IT con Linux, Windows e altro.

La mia domanda iniziale era per avere un chiarimento, l'esperienza di altri.

Ho ben chiaro le responsabilità che portano le scelte fatte, e cercavo informazioni su altri che avessero avuto la mia stessa idea e come l'avessero risolta o abbandonata.

Inizialmente ho citato l'intero per problemi di tempo (sono pressato dal lavoro e mi sono occupato di questo aspetto tra una consulenza e l'altra).

In ogni caso penso che questo sia l'ultimo post che faro' su questo forum, se devo ricevere risposte che sembrano date per piacere o comunque che sembrano trattare il richiedente come il deficiente di turno.

Detto questo.

Buon lavoro a tutti.

----------

## djinnZ

Esperienza ne ho un poco in più e da tutti i fronti (compreso lo "scippo" del mio lavoro), quindi so che in genere si tende a curare poco dettagli che poi in fase di contestazione si rivelano essenziali.

Ed ho visto professionisti specializzati nella stesura di contratti farsi indietro solo perché era roba d'informatica come vedo quotidianamente azioni attentamente pianificate vanificate dall'intervento di un ignorante che per risparmiare pochi secondi nell'imputare la fattura o la busta paga mette tutto insieme.

La soluzione, per quello che può valere la mia opinione, te la ho indicata, ti ho detto come aggirare quella ritrosia tradizionale e superstiziosa verso simili argomenti certo non posso risolverti tutti i problemi e tante cose le devi valutare tu.

La fornitura unica per me è una emerita fesseria, non solo per la licenza.

Una cosa è se offri il tuo software da installare e, su richiesta del cliente, procedi all'installazione direttamente tu altro se offri il pacchetto completo, in questo caso hai il beneficio di un maggior controllo ed un ritorno economico superiore ma con tutte le rogne del caso.

A cominciare dal fatto che implicitamente offri garanzia di funzionamento su qualcosa che poggia su un sistema che "legalmente" non ne offre.

Per la cronaca: hai poco da sentirti offeso.

Come professionista (dell'IT) come reagiresti a qualcuno che, assistito da un altro "professionista", ti viene a chiedere se è possibile collegare un modem-fax come stampante di rete, replicare automaticamente un volume dati o qualche altra banalità del genere? Penseresti che chi lo assiste è un idiota incompetente o è un pigro nullafacente o peggio.

Perché quello che hai chiesto per qualsiasi professionista dell'area giuridico-contabile è altrettanto scontato sebbene, solo apparentemente, sia poco al di là dell'ordinario lavoro.

E tanto per evitare fraintendimenti, ribadisco che non c'è alcuna offerta di assistenza da parte mia (e non mi è consentito approfondire oltre).

ma evidentemente devo imparare a non esser più tanto gentile e spiegare le cose con cura.

----------

## mauzil

@djinnZ:

Chiedo scusa se ho frainteso le intenzioni della risposta alla mia domanda.

Non voglio scippare il lavoro a nessuno, anzi mi piace l'idea di promuovere quello che hanno fatto gli altri accostandovi il mio lavoro.

Alla base della mia questione c'è questa idea.

Installo il sistema operativo di base del sistema POS (che non è fiscale, ma solo di monitoraggio di una stazione) e poi il mio software.

Se il cliente mi chiede: "Con cosa è stato fatto il tutto?" Io gli rispondo: "Si tratta di Gentoo, lo puoi avere scaricandolo da questo sito". 

Pero' gli direi anche: "Il software di base l'ho fatto io con wxWidgets, e non penso di distribuire i sorgenti, perche' sentendomi responsabile di quello che faccio preferirei avere io il controllo del software che vi fornisco".

Quindi penso di essere dentro la filosofia dell'open source senza pero' perdere il controllo di quello che faccio.

L'ho pensata male?

----------

## djinnZ

No, non la hai pensata male. ma rileggiti quello che ho scritto. Con attenzione.

Non può essere un unico negozio giuridico ma tre distinti: vendita della macchina (ed eventuale assistenza), installazione del sistema operativo (ed eventuale assistenza), vendita (ma anche nolo a scadenza) di un programma (ed eventuale assistenza) che poggia su wxwidgets > x.x glibc > x.x e kernel linux (e che non è detto richiede un ebuild).

Se in futuro, per mantenere la compatibilità, sarai costretto a distaccarti da portage (i devel impazziscono e decidono di rimuovere wxwidget dall'albero delle dipendenze, ti serve mantenere una versione deprecata) allora vai a creare un tuo overlay e, secondo me, lo devi rendere pubblico per forza.

Potresti persino pensare a forme di leasing mirato o comodato (quest'ultima mi piace meno, al massimo per il solo HD o per scheda flash o per stick usb che contiene il programma ma non i dati) della macchina.

Confondendo le cose in un'unica entità, sotto il profilo formale, ti esponi alle ambiguità delle licenze.

Sempre secondo me è lecito comunque predisporre una live gentoo con il tuo programma (che potrebbe esser redistributita ma senza il tuo programma) ma perché complicarsi la vita?!

Nel settore contabile è prassi fare tutte le porcate possibili ma in genere sono multinazionali, che possono permettersi di perder tempo e soldi in tribunale, a farlo.

Non dimenticare che anche la LGPL va letta nell'ordinamento giuridico italiano e qualcosa cambia rispetto a quello anglofono.

Anche se comunque, alla fine, fornisci un sistema completo.

 *mauzil wrote:*   

> Pero' gli direi anche: "Il software APPLICATIVO l'ho fatto io con wxWidgets, e RIMANE MIA PROPRIETÀ INTELLETTUALE CHE VI FORNISCO IN USO COME DA ALLEGATA LICENZA. AL TERMINE DEL CONTRATTO NON POTRETE PIÙ USARLO MA LA MACCHIAN ED IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO RESTANO VOSTRI E CI FATE QUEL CHE VI PARE".

 E non è un'informazione a richiesta del cliente. È così e basta.

Oltre e più a fondo non posso andare, soprattutto perché è contrario alla deontologia.

Nota polemica: qui non si tratta di voler scippare ma di non esserlo. Uomo avvisato ...

----------

